# Can't mount SD card error



## ScottyDugg (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey, I recently put illusion ROM into ma i9100 but noticed all the files are totally different places now. I can't reflash another ROM as it can't read anything when I go to reflash with the recovery menu. It comes up with the error can't mount SD card. Can anyone help me?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

